# Sophie’s bite is way worse than her bark!



## MattyIce (Jun 5, 2018)

@Sophie0503

When I joined Mike And Sophie reached out to me almost immediately offering to welcome me in and get me some smokes to try. At first I didn't take him up on his offer because I was brand new and only had budget oriented sticks, But we started talking and texting and he shared his story with me and how Sophie came into his life. All I can say is I have much love for these guys! Mike is one of the most genuine people you will ever meet. I have truly enjoyed talking with him and look forward to hearing about Sophie and his adventures.

In our conversations we talked about good budget sticks amoung other things and Mike asked again if he could send me a care package with some budget oriented sticks. This time I took him up on his offer but I was able to get his address so I planned a quick raid and hit him and Sophie first. Well that turned out to be the beggingin or the end for my driveway. I wake up thinking there is an earthquake only to look outside and see the crater that remains. This duo just rocked my world I am left speechless and humbled! Thank you!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

MattyIce said:


> When I joined Mike And Sophie reached out to me almost immediately offering to welcome me in and get me some smokes to try. At first I didn't take him up on his offer because I was brand new and only had budget oriented sticks, But we started talking and texting and he shared his story with me and how Sophie came into his life. All I can say is I have much love for these guys! Mike is one of the most genuine people you will ever meet. I have truly enjoyed talking with him and look forward to hearing about Sophie and his adventures.
> 
> In our conversations we talked about good budget sticks amoung other things and Mike asked again if he could send me a care package with some budget oriented sticks. This time I took him up on his offer but I was able to get his address so I planned a quick raid and hit him and Sophie first. Well that turned out to be the beggingin or the end for my driveway. I wake up thinking there is an earthquake only to look outside and see the crater that remains. This duo just rocked my world I am left speechless and humbled! Thank you!


No pics

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce (Jun 5, 2018)

That’s strange. I added it again hopefully it sticks this time


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

It's there now - awesome selection of cigars !


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Holy mother of Maduro! What a hit!


----------



## tazdvl (Aug 7, 2017)

Wow! That was a brutal hit! Nice hit Mike & Sophie.


Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Wow that's some good looking sticks


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

That's a typical Mike and Sophie bomb for sure...best part is all the Maddies!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Good hit, y'all. Sophie really is the master of Maddies. Glad you could get off that motorcycle long enough to drop a bomb, Mike. 

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Nicely done Mike!


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

Awesome!!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Those are some fine smokes, grand job @Sophie0503


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Nice hit Ghost rider [email protected]

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Hickorynut said:


> Nice hit Ghost rider [email protected]
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Isn't Soohie a pig call?
Another generous hit by @Sophie0503

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Man, that Sophie don’t mess around wowzers!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Great hit. Makes me want to grab a chocolate bar.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Great hit!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Glad you got you package and hope you like your smokes brother. She picked out a few good ones I believe lol, she picks mine out over at the B&M, i’m just glad the real high dollar stuff is way up on the top shelf, lol, hope you enjoy your smokes brother.. mike&sophie..


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Wow....just WOW! That's all I gotta say about this hit.


----------



## MattyIce (Jun 5, 2018)

Sophie0503 said:


> Glad you got you package and hope you like your smokes brother. She picked out a few good ones I believe lol, she picks mine out over at the B&M, i'm just glad the real high dollar stuff is way up on the top shelf, lol, hope you enjoy your smokes brother.. mike&sophie..


You blew me away brotha can't say thank you enough for what you sent. Let me know when Sophie gets low on her sticks and we will make sure she is stocked up!


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Awesome!


----------

